
ChAdOx1 nCoV-19 vaccination prevents SARS-CoV-2 pneumonia in rhesus macaques [pdf] - blendergeek
https://www.biorxiv.org/content/10.1101/2020.05.13.093195v1.full.pdf
======
lbeltrame
This is the vaccine in trial by Oxford/Vaccitech. Another paper on an
inactivated vaccine by Sinovac was published recently in Science.

